# Happy Thanksgiving Everybody



## Greg King (Nov 21, 2007)

Hope y'all have a great one


----------



## Kacey (Nov 21, 2007)

A safe and happy holiday to all!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 21, 2007)

Like the post title says...

Happy Thanksgiving Everybody


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 21, 2007)

Feast well, then work out lots.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 21, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Feast well, then work out lots.


 

Working out at 6 am eating at 2pm and working out again at 6 pm, have to say at my current pace to achieve my goal.

Happy Thanksgiving all of you


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 21, 2007)

sleeping at 6am, eating at 2pm and sleeping again at 6pm... that is my goal!!

Happy Turkey Da!


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!

My plans?  Waking at 6 am, pay for what I ordered, eat at 2pm, and again around 5pm, and SLEEEP!


----------



## Drac (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 22, 2007)

*Happy Thanksgiving!*


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 22, 2007)

Have a great Thangsgiving Day, folks:ultracool


----------

